

Moscow HighLoad++ is looking for speakers till 31.08 - Arostova
http://highload.co/
HighLoad, being a professional conference of developers of high-loaded systems, is held for the eighth time this year. It aims at the exchange of knowledge about the technologies enabling to serve many thousands and millions of users simultaneously. It covers different aspects such as web development, architectures of big projects, databases and storage systems, system administration, load testing, maintenance of big projects and other topics related to high-loaded systems. At this event you can share your experience, pitfalls and name factors that can help IT professionals cope with piles of packages and requests, and petabytes of data.
======
oksanazkv
You can see photos from the previous HighLoad++ events here:
[https://www.facebook.com/HighLoadConference/photos_stream?ta...](https://www.facebook.com/HighLoadConference/photos_stream?tab=photos_albums)

------
Arostova
You can also join us at Lanyrd.com:
[http://lanyrd.com/2014/highload2014/](http://lanyrd.com/2014/highload2014/)

